# Skink id ? ( Kings park ,Perth)



## Sugizo (Aug 19, 2010)

any people know what sp is it ? thank you


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 19, 2010)

Its a type of Slider, maybe Lerista muelleri


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 20, 2010)

It looks like a _Hemiergis quadrilineata_ to me.


----------



## Niall (Aug 20, 2010)

It looks alot like a _Hemiergis quadrilinata _or as most people call them Yellow-bellied Garden Skink.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah you guys are right, looks like I need some new field guides, my books didnt even have that species


----------



## eipper (Aug 21, 2010)

its a Hermiergis sp...you need to count the toes to split the species around Perth

Cheers
Scott


----------



## Sugizo (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you everyone ,I just check my field guide ( from Steve Swanson) , i can't find anything about this sp , and information about this ?I think this sp is quite common in Perth , i saw few when sunny day


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 22, 2010)

Sugizo said:


> thank you everyone ,I just check my field guide ( from Steve Swanson) , i can't find anything about this sp , and information about this ?I think this sp is quite common in Perth , i saw few when sunny day


 Yeah thats the book I had on hand when I mis-identified the skink, its a good picture but as a field guide its missing a far few species


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 22, 2010)

Sugizo said:


> thank you everyone ,I just check my field guide ( from Steve Swanson) , i can't find anything about this sp , and information about this ?I think this sp is quite common in Perth , i saw few when sunny day


 
Hi Sugizo,

Steve Swansons book lacks a lot of information on the less commonly seen species of reptiles. There are a couple of far more informative books available, including Steve Wilsons "A Complete Guide to Reptiles of Australia" . If you wanted something specifically about the skinks of Western Australia, there's also the Western Australian Museums book, Lizards of Western Australia - Skinks.

Just click on the links to be able to view more information about them.

Cheers


----------

